# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018



## ulli1958m (19. Dezember 2017)

*Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018
**(* *Wenn möglich mit Gewässer, Bild, Längen & Gewichtangaben )*

*Wollen wir es den Raubfischanglern mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt? :m



**Viel Glück und einen guten Start* #6

_*Gruss
Ulli *_|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*


----------



## Kochtopf (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Lief bei dir, Petri!
Und endlich lachst du mal auf nem Bild


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ich hab nem Passanten die Kamera in die Hand gedrückt gehabt, der Forderte mich unentwegt auf zu Lächeln...... |kopfkrat:m

Jup, lief hervorragend. Waren ja noch einige Fische mehr, aber non Stop Bilder machen war mir dann zu Doof.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Master of Bream nu wieder.. 
Fein,Petri [emoji106]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Master of Bream nu wieder..
> Fein,Petri [emoji106]



Tatsächlich sieht es für mich im Rückblick immer so aus, als ob ich unbewusst all meine Handlungsschritte und mein Lockfutter auf Brassen drehe. Es ist nicht mal so gewollt, aber ich kann nicht anders. #t|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Köstlich [emoji23]

Futter aus der H.. Überraschungskiste oder zur halbwegs sicheren Seite bewährt self made?


----------



## Minimax (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab nem Passanten die Kamera in die Hand gedrückt gehabt, der Forderte mich unentwegt auf zu Lächeln...... |kopfkrat:m
> 
> Jup, lief hervorragend. Waren ja noch einige Fische mehr, aber non Stop Bilder machen war mir dann zu Doof.



Hey Fantastic,
 auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu Deinem gelungenen Brassenfischzug! Scheint mir wieder ein ganz klarer Fall vom Lohn der Tüchtigen zu sein,
 herzlich
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hey Fantastic,
> auch von mir ein herzliches Petri zu Deinem gelungenen Brassenfischzug! Scheint mir wieder ein ganz klarer Fall vom Lohn der Tüchtigen zu sein,
> herzlich
> Minimax



Vielen Dank! Wir wollen schauen, wohin die Reise am Hafen geht. Es ist ja mein erstes mal zu dieser Jahreszeit und generell muss ich noch verstehen, warum die Jungs so schnell den Geschmack wechseln.

Schreit nach der Mission "Weizen in 10 Geschmackrichtungen".


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Futter aus der H.. Überraschungskiste oder zur halbwegs sicheren Seite bewährt self made?



Hatte ich glatt übersehen oder du hattest es danach angefügt. War aus der Überraschungskiste, genauso wie der Lockstoff, welcher die Brassen wuschig machte.


----------



## Brachsenfan (23. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

@Fantastic Fishing
Echt schöne Bilder!
Mit etwas Glück kann ich am WE vielleicht auch mal ein paar Bilder beisteuern.
See ist endlich offen!!!!!
Am Samstag geht's das erste mal in diesem Jahr feedern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Echt schöne Bilder!
> Mit etwas Glück kann ich am WE vielleicht auch mal ein paar Bilder beisteuern.
> See ist endlich offen!!!!!
> Am Samstag geht's das erste mal in diesem Jahr feedern.



Die Sache mit den Stillgewässern und dem Zufrieren kenne ich nur zur gut. Es ist nervig und man sehnt sich nach dem Tag des eisfreien Vergnügens. Mit den ersten besseren Temperaturen steigt dann die Hoffnung, nur um wenige Momente später im Wetterbericht zu sehen das es kälter wird.

Dann mal Petri Heil und viel Erfolg, zieh was raus!


----------



## Eff (23. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Trotz widriger Umstände und mehrerer Schneidertage (Grundeln fangen gilt für mich trotzallem als abschneidern) hat’s nun endlich beim Barbenfeedern bei Vatter Rhein geklappt. Nicht ganz Zielfisch,aber ich war stolz wie Oskar! Gebissen auf Made/Caster.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Schöner Fisch, mit ungewöhnlich starker Färbung für diese Jahreszeit. Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Klassisch mit der Matchrute, heute irgendwas zwischen 30 Fischen und 40 Fischen gefangen. Allesamt Rotaugen und Rotfedern auf Wurmstücken.


----------



## geomas (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ Petri! Hast Du den Waggler wie einen „Driftbeater” ausgebleit und somit auf Grund gefischt?


----------



## boot (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri, aber was nicht so schön ist eure Fische sind krank Fantastic.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



boot schrieb:


> Petri, aber was nicht so schön ist eure Fische sind krank Fantastic.



Na, das sind diese Würmer, wie sie heißen, habe ich vergessen. Das kommt in jedem Gewässer so vor und überall fing ich schon Brassen/Plötzen/Rotfedern mit diesen Punkten.

Ich muss mal schauen wie die Dinger hießen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zerkarie

Da sind se, die Schlawiner.


----------



## geomas (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Im Fluß nebenan (Unterwarnow) sind sehr viele Rotaugen von den Metazerkarien (?) befallen - meistens noch sehr viel stärker als auf Deinen, FF, Bildern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



geomas schrieb:


> Im Fluß nebenan (Unterwarnow) sind sehr viele Rotaugen von den Metazerkarien (?) befallen - meistens noch sehr viel stärker als auf Deinen, FF, Bildern.



Das sind die Dinger, die ich Verlinkt hatte. Sind mehrere Arten. Jop, ich habe viele davon schon gelandet, auch wesentlich stärker betroffen. Die Fische waren aber alle Top Fit.

Macht auch keinen Sinn, für den Parasiten, den Wirt zu töten. Am eigenen Ast sägen und so....


----------



## boot (1. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sind die Dinger, die ich Verlinkt hatte. Sind mehrere Arten. Jop, ich habe viele davon schon gelandet, auch wesentlich stärker betroffen. Die Fische waren aber alle Top Fit.
> 
> Macht auch keinen Sinn, für den Parasiten, den Wirt zu töten. Am eigenen Ast sägen und so....



Alles gut :m nur schade finde ich es schon, aber ist halt so :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



boot schrieb:


> Alles gut :m nur schade finde ich es schon, aber ist halt so :m



Kannste nichts machen, diese Parasiten hast unentdeckt überall. Als ich meinen Hund damals aus dem Tierheim holte, gleich am ersten Tag, schiss er einen Wurm aus. Danach gabs erstmal ne Wurmkur.

Es ist ein Teil der Natur.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Heute gabs für mich die ersten Friedfische. In kurzer Zeit um die 20 Rotfedern und ein Rotauge in einem flachen Teich gefangen. Schleie wollte nicht irgendwie, aber zumindest ist der Start in die Raubfischsaison gesichert.


----------



## geomas (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^  Petri zu den hübschen Teichbewohnern!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Danke. Hübsch sind sie wohl, aber werden hier leider nicht groß. Mehr als 15cm ist nicht drin....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri! Mein flacher Teich ist da nicht ganz unähnlich, bisher zumindest waren Rotaugen/Rotfedern nicht größer als 20 cm. Die Schleien sind dafür nicht so schlecht, Karpfen sind wohl auch drin, die können aber gern am Köder vorbei schwimmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Die Schleien waren bisher auch alle sehr klein da. Davon habe ich letztes Jahr recht viele gefangen, aber keine hat die 30 erreicht. Vielleicht haben die dieses Jahr das Maß, wenn der Kormoran die nicht schon gepackt hat. Sind eben alles sehr flache und kleine Teiche da.

https://www.google.de/maps/search/google+maps/@52.4420401,9.3170706,1335m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Interessant. Kann es sein, das schlicht die Räuber fehlen? Bei mir Teich ist viel Kraut, Bäume, Nährstoffe, fester Boden (teils Kies) und Stein. Es fleucht und kreucht. Aber nur die Schleien waren angenehm groß, so an die 50 cm. Allerdings mehrere. 

Nun stellt sich die Frage (war erst 3 oder 4 mal dort Angeln) ob ich einfach Glück hatte oder die Fische dort noch nen bisschen mehr schaffen Größe/Gewicht packen.

Warum dann aber Rotfedern und Rotaugen (konnte ich nur an jenem Tag bei kalten Wasser fangen) nicht so sonderlich gewaltig werden weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Bis auf einige Minibarsche habe ich da zumindest noch keinen Raubfisch gefangen oder gesehen. Nahrung gibts für die Fische da eigentlich auch genug, glaube die Teiche sind aber zu voll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



D1985 schrieb:


> Bis auf einige Minibarsche habe ich da zumindest noch keinen Raubfisch gefangen oder gesehen. Nahrung gibts für die Fische da eigentlich auch genug, glaube die Teiche sind aber zu voll.



Tatsächlich habe ich nicht viel Rauben sehen im kleinen Teich, allerdings siehst du die Fische sowieso selten. Tagsüber fängt man sie am dichten Kraut, dort stehen die Schleien drinnen. Ich denke aber, das sie auch am hellsten Tage ihre Bahnen ziehen. Rotfedern sind ja schnell am Spot.

Hechte und raubende Barsche habe ich noch nicht ein einziges mal ausmachen können. Gut, bei 4 Ansitzen ist das auch keine wirkliche Aussagekraft. Teiche können schon komisch sein, allerdings wird mein brach liegendes Idyll kaum weder gepflegt, noch intensiv Abseits von mir befischt. 

Ich kann dir ja ein paar Kormorane schicken. :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

An dem Teich wo ich die Schleien fing gibts fast kein Kraut. Nur wenige Seerosen am Rand (da hab ich die auch gefangen) Am Nachbarteich ist im Sommer hingegen alles mit Kraut zu. Da hatte ich aber noch keine Schleie. Dafür aber viele Rotfedern gefangen und mehrere Karpfen + einen Koi habe ich da gesehen. Kormoran haben wir genug  Gestern waren auch wieder einige auf den Bäumen über dem Teich.


----------



## CaptainPike (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Warum dann aber Rotfedern und Rotaugen (konnte ich nur an jenem Tag bei kalten Wasser fangen) nicht so sonderlich gewaltig werden weiß ich auch nicht.



Das sind halt Fische mit hoher Reproduktionsrate deren Nachkommen dann alle um die selbe Nahrung konkurrieren. Da muss vielleicht echt mal ein Hecht rein, der die Bande ein bisschen aufmischt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Das sind halt Fische mit hoher Reproduktionsrate deren Nachkommen dann alle um die selbe Nahrung konkurrieren. Da muss vielleicht echt mal ein Hecht rein, der die Bande ein bisschen aufmischt



Ich muss mir das Gewässer dieses Jahr auch intensiver anschauen. So ein Schwarm Rotfedern ist ja oft recht groß und schnell am Platz, es waren ja auch bessere bei.

Und Räuber fehlen bekanntlich überall. Der Druck auf diese ist ja wirklich recht hoch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ich war heute wieder am Teich, aber nur vereinzelt vorsichtige Bisse gehabt. Wobei die Fische eigentlich aktiver waren...

Am Nebenteich konnte ich den Koi, sowie eine größere Schleie sehen.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Hallo
Ich war gestern am Wasser mit der Match.
Die Weissfische werden wieder aktiver.
Hab auch schon große Rotfedern vorbeiziehen sehen.

Gefangen hab ich zwei dieser hübschen.
Siehe Foto[emoji6]

Und sechs untermassige Karpfen.
Fotos erspare ich euch in diesem Thread[emoji16].
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*




































Alle Fische klassisch gepickert in einem kleinen Fluss, nicht mehr als 100cm tief und mit Anschluss an die Elbe. Bunte Tüte. Um die 25 insgesamt, einiges aber so klein, das es durch den Kescher fallen würde.


----------



## Ukel (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

So, heute den ersten Ansitz im Fließwasser gehabt, bisher in diesem Jahr nur im Stillwasser geangelt. Meine Frühjahrsstelle in der Leine, die immer noch etwas mehr Wasser führt, lässt sich trotzdem schon mit 2-3 gr. Pose an der Kopfrute bestens beangeln. Die Breite beträgt hier ca. 50 m, Tiefe etwa 2 m, Wasser relativ klar. Leider waren auch viele Ruderboote und Kajaks unterwegs, aber egal, heute wird geangelt (und gestört hat’s heute nicht). Mit etwas Skepsis, weil die Fische in der Leine erst spät im Jahr in Gang kommen, aber trotzdem zuversichtlich, ein paar der Schuppenträger zu fangen, ging es also los. Kopfrute 11,5 m, verkürzt gefischt, vier Kugeln Futter mit ein paar Maden gesetzt, und schon bei der zweiten Drift das erste Rotauge, ca 25 cm, gleich danach noch eins in der Größe, ein sehr guter Start. Der dritte Fisch dann was großes, vermutlich mehrpfündige Brasse, die sich kaum Richtung Ufer bugsieren lässt....aber leider Haken ausgeschlitzt. Nach kurzer Ruhe am Platz geht’s weiter, Fisch auf Fisch, natürlich auch immer wieder etwas nachgefüttert. Zahlreiche Rotaugen, das größte 35 cm, mehrere Häslinge, zwei Güstern, drei kleinere Döbel, ein kleiner Aland, einige Ukeleien und zwischendrin noch einen Karpfen von ca. 40-45 cm verloren.....insgesamt über 70 Fische, viel mehr als erwartet, ein gelungener Auftakt. Übrigens waren die Rotaugen z.t. schon in Laichstimmung.


----------



## geomas (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ herzliches Petri! 
Ne schöne bunte Mischung wie in Deinem Fall ist doch genau der richtige Start in die Saison.


----------



## Ukel (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ja danke Petri, war ein super Auftakt.


----------



## rhinefisher (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Endlich mal eine Erfolgsmeldung - das macht Hoffnung..#6
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Eigentlich wollte ich einen Fangbericht für das Fischen "On the Drop" vorbereiten, leider kam mir das Gewitter dazwischen und am Ende wurde es hektisch. Beim Angeln auf Rotfedern vergisst man der Frequenz wegen schnell mal Raum und Zeit. So wurden die letzten Bilder leider kompletter Mist, aber unter tosendem Wind und Blitzen geht Leib und Leben vor.

Insgesamt gab es etwa 150 Fische, davon einige natürlich sehr klein. Aber auch einige bessere Rotfedern, von 25cm etwa 10 an der Zahl und 2 gute Rotflossen mit 30cm. Maden und Kunstköder waren im Einsatz.















































Am Ende Nass, aber glücklich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri. Super Ergebnis.


----------



## Minimax (13. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> unter tosendem Wind und Blitzen geht Leib und Leben vor.
> 
> Insgesamt gab es etwa 150 Fische, davon einige natürlich sehr klein. Aber auch einige bessere Rotfedern, von 25cm etwa 10 an der Zahl und 2 gute Rotflossen mit 30cm. Maden und Kunstköder waren im Einsatz.
> Am Ende Nass, aber glücklich.



Donnerwetter FF,
 prächtige Strecke! Ein Petri dem Rider on the Storm. Da hat der wilde Futtermix wohl richtig reingehauen,
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## ulli1958m (14. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Dann will ich auch mal zwei Schleien von letzter Woche posten.
Gefangen mit der Feederrute im Vereinsteich. 
Köder war einmal Wurm/Made & einmal Made/Caster Kombi.


----------



## ulli1958m (14. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

_*....und natürlich ein dickes Petri an den Fängern der letzen Tage *_#6

#h


----------



## geomas (14. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ Petri heil, ulli1958m!


----------



## Brachsenfan (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri an die Fänger!
Schöne Fische!


----------



## Fischknipser (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Meine Fische von gestern mit der Matchrute gefangen.

Die grössere Schleie hätte 45 cm,die Karpfen habe ich nicht gemessen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leech (30. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Warum auch immer die Bilder nicht im Friedfischfangthread verlinkt wurden, der Vollständigkeit halber:
















Oben 2x der gleiche Fisch, 59cm und unten noch einer, etwas dicker, aber kürzer, ungefähr 55cm, hatte ich nicht gemessen und schnell releast.


----------



## geomas (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ herzliches Petri, FF!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri Dank!


----------



## Minimax (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Warum auch immer die Bilder nicht im Friedfischfangthread verlinkt wurden, der Vollständigkeit halber:
> 59cm und unten noch einer, etwas dicker, aber kürzer, ungefähr 55cm, hatte ich nicht gemessen und schnell releast.


 
 Ganz Herzliches Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Tolle Fische!
Ganz dickes Petri..#r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri Dank! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Bisschen über 60 Zentimeter






Bisschen über 16 Zentimeter.






Beim reinigen des Siebs. Noch nie erlebt. Ich brauche keine Rute mehr, die Fische stellen sich schon auf die Utensilien.






Sowas wollte ich fangen. 






Stattdessen:






Das Ebenbild von Kochtopf! :m

Und im Wasser gesessen






Füße Nass!


----------



## geomas (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ Petri heil, FF!


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri an die Fänger!
Schöne Fische!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Euch bleibt aber auch nichts erspart. Aber ich werde unruhig, wenn Dinge, die mir gehören und in Bäumen übers Wasser hängen, eine Bedrohung für die Tierwelt sein könnten. Ich bin soweit ich konnte ins Wasser gelaufen und habe meine Montage vom Ast ziehen können. Nur Fair. Nasse Unterwäsche war der Preis, diesen Zahle ich aber.






Das Wesentliche:


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Du Honk ,was wirfst auch in das Astwerk :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ich kann nicht mit 2 Ruten angeln, es geht nicht. Zu Doof für. Das Ding: Ne riesige Schleie, garantiert PB, ist mir durch die Montage der zweiten Rute geknallt, hat das Blei mitgenommen und das Hing dann im Ast. Zuviel Druck, Fisch schlitzt aus.

Dat wars. NIE WIEDER 2 Ruten. Die Schleien haben auch wie lütte Rotfedern gebissen. Hast du Zeitnah angeschlagen, gabs nen Drill. Hast du gewartet, war der Hakenköder weg. Ich hab dann in den Ast geworfen, mit Absicht, wollte mich von den Drills mal abkühlen.

Du Honk. :m


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Weningstens schleppt die Tinca jetzt nicht deine Montage mit sich herum.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Weningstens schleppt die Tinca jetzt nicht deine Montage mit sich herum.



Nie. Meine Haken biegen eher auf. |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Meine auch.:m


----------



## geomas (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

@ FF: Petri heil, das ist doch mal ne korrekte Tinca!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*












52 Zentimeter und 56 Zentimeter.


----------



## geomas (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ so langsam verdienst Du Dir Deinen Forums-Namen ;-)  

Petri, FF, läuft bei Dir!


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Fettes Petri Christoph

Ab 50 sind Schleie ja schon kapital, aber 56 ... Das ist ja mal ein Ausnahmefisch. 
Früher hab ich auch viel auf Schleie geangelt und ab und zu auch mal die 50er geknackt aber eine 56er hab ich noch nicht mal gesehen.

Gruß. ..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Sehr viel Größer waren meine Schleien aber bisher auch noch nicht. Der Drill ist aber immer so extrem brachial und man fiebert jede Sekunde mit. Einfach schöne Tiere.

Dieses Gewässersystem Teich/See/kleiner Fluss, wo ich fische, brachte zu DDR-Zeiten die größten Aale hier hervor. Nen Meter war immer drin. Mal sehen, ein paar abendliche Stunden werde ich den Schleichern auch mal zur Leibe rücken.

Gruß zurück


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Wow - tolle Fische!
Ganz dickes Petri!


----------



## Minimax (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 52 Zentimeter und 56 Zentimeter.




 Herzliches Petri zu den beeiden wunderbaren Schönheiten! 
 Da ist der Plan ja mal wieder voll aufgegangen:m
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Leck mich fett Chris, das sind tatsächlich dicke Schleien. Hör doch bitte auf uns (=mir) ständig vir Augen zu führen, dass wir (=ich) keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben 

Affentittengeiles Petri Heil min jong!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Danke!


----------



## bootszander (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ja scheien sind halt was für seen. Main und rhein hatten früher mal ab und an eine tinca aber das ist schon lange her als ich mal wieder eine gesehen hatte. 

Gruß und weiter so Jürgen


----------



## funkbolek (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



bootszander schrieb:


> Ja scheien sind halt was für seen. Main und rhein hatten früher mal ab und an eine tinca aber das ist schon lange her als ich mal wieder eine gesehen hatte.
> 
> Gruß und weiter so Jürgen



Vorletztes Jahr haben wir beim
Angeln am Main tatsächlich ne amtliche Schleie gefangen. War aber tatsächlich die Einzige in ca 10 Jahren.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Von einigen gehasst.
Ich liebe sie :k


----------



## greenRiver (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Schöner Fisch. Geht mir übrigens genauso!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von einigen gehasst.
> Ich liebe sie :k



Liebe, es ist neben allen anderen Friedfischen, mein Lieblingsfisch (HAHA). Ich liebe sie alle, die Brasse hat für mich aber einen besonderen Reiz, das muss ich zugeben.


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Von einigen gehasst.
> Ich liebe sie :k



Wunderbare Fische. Ein echter Kumpel für den Angler. Und sie haben Persönlichkeit: So mancher Bresen läßt sich einleiern, ein anderer kämpft wie der Teufel. Und mal im Gegenzug eine Disziplin, wo Bronze mehr wert ist als Silber. Ich wünschte, ich würde mal wieder so einen bronzenen, moordunklen Patriarchen ans Band kriegen, mit rußfarbenen Flossen. Mein Angelkumpel ist ein Meister der Liftmethode, der kann das, auch bei Strömung..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ab 50 machen die richtig Spaß an der leichten Rute. Nur geschmacklich nicht so besonders, außer geräuchert....da geht eine kleine Menge noch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Wenn jemand Brassen schreibt, hält es mich nicht sehr lang am Schreibtisch.










































Insgesamt 35 Klodeckel, nach Bild 7 oder 8 musste ich das Knipsen einstellen, es ging Schlag auf Schlag. Allesamt zwischen 50 Zentimeter und 60 Zentimeter. Ein Fisch war bei, der am PB kratzt, war etwas länger als der Kescherkopf, um die 65 Zentis.

Einen Ausreißer gab es, was diese Megamonsterbrasse im Schwarm der Giganten verloren hatte, weiß ich nicht. Der Knabe wollte mich wohl ans Speedfischen erinnern.


----------



## daci7 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Sehr schöne Strecke! Patri!


----------



## geomas (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^^ Petri, FF! Das ist ja mal ne solide Strecke. Burgundrote Keschernetze scheinen heute Glück zu bringen, geh mit meinem auch gleich noch mal los ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Na dann hoffen wir mal, ich habe das Gewässer heute das erste mal befischt und bin zufrieden. Mit dem Hund zusammen war es natürlich etwas schwieriger, ich habe ihn direkt neben meinem Futterplatz schwimmen lassen.

Dann war erstmal oft/wiederholt 20 Minuten, macht aber nischt. Zielfisch gefangen, Mission Complete.


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^^Donnerwetter, soviele schöne Brassen! Herzliches Petri auch von mir!
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> ^^Donnerwetter, soviele schöne Brassen! Herzliches Petri auch von mir!
> hg
> Minimax



Donnerwetter. Der Moment, als ich mich entschloss keine Bilder mehr zu schießen:






Eine Brasse ist mir direkt beim Abhaken aus dem Kescher auf die Hose geflogen, dann diese Szene. Ich sah aus, als wäre ich im Schwarm geschwommen.

Ich mache mir aber nichts draus, ich bin Angler, keine Pussy. Nur der Hund war nervig, dieser liebt den Brassenschleim und penetriert dich On Top.

DONNERWETTER trifft es nur all zu gut.


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ich bin Angler, keine Pussy. Nur der Hund war nervig, dieser liebt den Brassenschleim und penetriert dich On Top.



 |bigeyes Erneut: Donnerwetter...:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ich weiß nicht, was du hast. Ich gehe, wenn es drauf ankommt, übers Wasser. Teilweise zumindest. Wenn mich etwas triggert, ziehe ich KNALLHART durch. :vik::m


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du hast. Ich gehe, wenn es drauf ankommt, übers Wasser. Teilweise zumindest. Wenn mich etwas triggert, ziehe ich KNALLHART durch. :vik::m



Das weiss ich doch, alter Knabe. Nur war die Gelegenheit günstig für ein sinnverfälschendes Zitieren mit schlüpfrigem Beigeschmck, da konnt ich nicht widerstehen..
Aber zurück zu Deinem epischen Brassen-Zug!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ach wat, ich würde das nicht zu hoch hängen. Ich war heute das erste mal am Gewässer. Die Nummer zieh ich noch nen zacken Schärfer und Steiler auf. Dann kommen die 100 Kilo Fisch in 4 Stunden.

#iwilldo


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

So eine Brassenherde vertilgt ja ganz schöne Mengen. Wie hält man die am Platz?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Einfach mit jedem Fisch und Wurf eine Ladung Partikel raus. Habe ich große Brassen auf dem Platz switche ich sofort den Korb und nutze das Grundfutter nur noch zum Versiegeln für Weizen/Pellets/tote Maden/Wurm/Füge XYZ ein.

Den Schwarm halten ist aber selten Möglich, das Gelingt dir oft nur in Kombination mit natürlichen Nahrungsgründen. Du kannst nicht soviel Füttern, wie 200 Brassen fressen. Und dahinter wartet schon die nächste Schule. Es ist ein Irrtum, Märchen und Irrglaube.

Mit der Zeit fängst du sogar weniger, wenn du wie ein Weltmeister Futter setzt, weil die Fische wühlen, den Boden umdrehen, alles durch die Gegend fliegt und du nur noch Schnurschwimmer hast. Ich hatte heute garantiert auch gefühlt 3 verschiedene Schwärme am Platz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*


































































Insgesamt 70 Fische, lediglich 2 Grundeln, der Rest waren Brassen/Rotaugen. Keine Güster.


----------



## geomas (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ alle Tage wieder: Petri heil, FF! 

Schon sehr beeindruckend, was für Strecken Du landest.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Danke Georg, der Preis war ein Sonnenbrand, der seines Gleichen sucht. Elbe ist schon interessant!


----------



## geomas (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ Du wolltest Dich doch mit Sonnenschutzcreme wappnen?

Meinen ersten Sonnenbrand hab ich auch schon hinter mir, war aber noch im Rahmen. Heute Abend wurds dann ziemlich frisch - Ostwind genau auf die Nase; hätte mir einen Troyer unter der Fleecejacke gönnen sollen.


----------



## Minimax (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Hoppla sind das viele,
 auch von mir natürlich ein Petri @FF zum erfolgreichen Elbansitz!
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Zwischenweg war es tatsächlich etwas frisch, weil ich Wind von 50 Kilometer die Stunde hatte. Mein Futteral hob sogar ab......

Sonnencreme war dabei, nur war ich etwas ZU konzentriert beim Angeln. Muss ich ausbessern, es sollte auch mal ne Sekunde für was anderes drin sein haha.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Beifang beim Karpfenfischen. 
Dieser hier hat sich gleich einen Snowman gegönnt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Die Krabbe und ich finden das Cool. Petri!


----------



## geomas (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri, feederbrassen! 

Und die Krabbe ist cool, FF ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Stand so auch den ganzen Tag auf meiner Futterwanne und sitzt jetzt auf dem Schrank im Angelzimmer.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Cooles Foto von der Krabbe 

@geomas, danke. 
Ist nur doof wenn der Köder mit dem Boot abgelegt würde und man den Klodeckel 200m durch den See geschliffen wird. 
Aber dennoch eine schöne Platte, das ist halt Angeln :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*


----------



## geomas (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ Petri, FF! 

Der Plötz, den Du in den Hand hast, sieht ja schon mal recht proper aus, 30cm ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ein Fisch aus "The Walking Dead". Beim Testen der 4 Meter Handstange für das flinke Angeln ging mir dieser Knabe ins Netz. Eine Schönheit unter den Brassen, wie ich finde. |supergri


----------



## geomas (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ Petri zum Brassen-Zombie!
Der hat an Deinem 4m-Stöckchen sicher für Adrenalinausschüttung gesorgt, oder?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Petri zum Brassen-Zombie!
> Der hat an Deinem 4m-Stöckchen sicher für Adrenalinausschüttung gesorgt, oder?



Ich Copy/Paste dir mal, was ich dazu geschrieben hatte:



> Wer rastet der Rostet? Ich kam nicht drum herum und die Gier meine neue kleine, smarte Handstange zu testen, war zu groß. Daher ließ ich mich nicht Lumpen und griff am Hafen zu ersten Tests an.
> 
> Nur macht man bekanntlich die Rechnung nicht ohne den Wirt. Harter Seitenwind, der niedrige Wasserstand und diese Wetterwechsel machen das Angeln etwas unangenehm.
> 
> ...



Mein Plan war eigentlich kleine Weißfische zu fangen, allerdings scheint sich der Fisch aus dem Hafen gezogen zu haben, wegen dem niedrigen Wasser. Ich bin von einer ersten Stelle an einen tiefen Bereich gerückt, wo ein Boot als Unterstand war und ich mehr Wasser für meine Montage hatte.

Die Brasse war nur eine Reaktion und mutiges Abwenden eines "Schneiderns". Und ja, das Ding ging krumm. Ich würde mit der Peitsche niemals auf Brassen angeln wollen, aber ausschließen kannst du bekanntlich nie etwas.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

11 Schleien in 3 Stunden. Von klein bis XXL


----------



## geomas (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

^ oha! Sattes Petri zu den rotäugigen Schönheiten!


----------



## Minimax (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Potzblitz! FF ist auf ne Schleienader gestossen, wie  er es immer gesagt hat: Da ist Gold in den Hügeln! Dickes Petri zum tollen Fang!


----------



## Spriwi (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Klasse, congratulations


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Vielen Dank meine Freunde!


----------



## daci7 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Hui - grade erst entdeckt! Klasse! Echt schöne Fische!


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Uff-  geile Nummer FaFi! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Klappt manchmal besser als erwartet. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Um das Gewässer zu beobachten hatte ich mich an ein Baggerloch gesetzt, die eigene Futtermischung versenkt und wollte nur sehen, wie das Treiben im Gewässer für einen richtigen Ansitz zu bewerten ist. Was ich wissen musste, konnte ich in 2 Stunden sehr schnell herauskitzeln. Das wird ne richtig geile Nummer am See.


----------



## daci7 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri!
Ich bin echt gespannt was du da noch so rauskitzelst!


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri! Läuft bei dir, beeindruckend


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Schleien-PB eingestellt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ohne Worte


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Knapp ü70?
Dickes Petri! Wo ist Professor Tinca? Wird zeit für nen gegenschlag


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Knapp ü70?
> Dickes Petri! Wo ist Professor Tinca? Wird zeit für nen gegenschlag



Nee, war nen kleines Stück weniger als die andere. Der Kopf war nicht so lang, aber sie war einfach mal doppelt so hoch. Absoluter Brecher.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ziemliche wuchtbrumme.
Und dazu ein toller Fisch! :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ziemliche wuchtbrumme.
> Und dazu ein toller Fisch! :m



Die beiden Schleien sind auch in der Länge ein Jahrgang. Nur vom Gewicht her wie Minimax und Du im Vergleich (HAHA).


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Das ist eher Aal zu Waller


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Beifang gabs auch noch:




































Insgesamt waren es:

4 Schleien
11 Brassen
7 Barsche
Ungefähr 30 Rotfedern
Ungefähr 60 Rotaugen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Und als Deutschland spielte, netzte wenigstens einer ein:































Ich wurde aber von Krabben vernichtend geschlagen. Nach dem fünften abgeknipsten Vorfach packte ich entnerft nach 2 Stunden ein. Es war unfassbar, die ganze Futterspur war belegt von 6 Beinern.


----------



## Minimax (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri, was ne schöne Strecke,
 (für Dich- für andere wärs ne einmalige Sternstunde) ich sehe das Du und Deine Fische nun voll in Ihrem Element seid. Vor allem scheints, als hättest  Du das Schleienrätsel nun wirklich gelöst, ich hoffe sehr auf ein komplettes Tinca-Vademecum im Herbst. Toll, weiter so Fantastic,
 herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, was ne schöne Strecke,
> (für Dich- für andere wärs ne einmalige Sternstunde) ich sehe das Du und Deine Fische nun voll in Ihrem Element seid. Vor allem scheints, als hättest  Du das Schleienrätsel nun wirklich gelöst, ich hoffe sehr auf ein komplettes Tinca-Vademecum im Herbst. Toll, weiter so Fantastic,
> herzlich,
> Minimax



#6#6#6#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Knapp ü70?
> Dickes Petri! Wo ist Professor Tinca?






Leider viel zu selten am Wasser und im Board.#t
In den letzte Wohen reichte die Zeit nur für paar kurze Ausflüge mit der Spinnrute.
Aber bald........lass dann von mir hören.



@ FF


Tolle Fische! Petri Heil!
So mach ich das auch immer.:m


Wenn du das auch mit der Posenrute hinkriegst, wird noch ein 

kompletter Friedfischangler aus dir.#6:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ FF
> 
> 
> Tolle Fische! Petri Heil!
> ...



Ohne Probleme mit der Pose. Kompletter Angler:

*Mission Complete*


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Super gemacht!

Das ist die Königsdisziplin.


Petri Heil!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ohne Probleme mit der Pose. Kompletter Angler:
> 
> *Mission Complete*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hoppla, wunderbarer Fang, Petri zu den tollen Fischen, danke fürs teilen.
> Und Super Photo- meinst Du, Du kriegst es beim nächsten Mal hin, mit jeweils einem Auge auf jeweils eine Schöne Schlei scharfsichtig scheel zu schielen?
> Fragt ein gratulierender
> Minimax



Nach 5 Schnaps könnte das Klappen!


----------



## Finke20 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

:vik:


Heute habe ich an meinem letzten Urlaubstag, einen schönen Angelmorgen an einem Seitengewässer der Peene erlebt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri Finke20,

tolle Schleien, alle um die 35 Zentimeter bis 40 Zentimeter oder? Der Satzkarpfen sieht schön aus!


----------



## Finke20 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

:vik:


Danke Fantastic Fishing,


fast richtig geschätzt #6, der kleinere hatte 39cm und der Größte hatte 45,5cm.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Easy Peasy


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Niedlich. :q


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Niedlich.



Stimmt zwar, aber auch 60+ Schleien waren mal so klein  .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, aber auch 60+ Schleien waren mal so klein  .



Da schwimmen auch einige große rum, fängt man aber eher seltener. Dafür knallts dann ordentlich im Blank!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Nimmst du denn auch alle Weißfische schön mit?|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nimmst du denn auch alle Weißfische schön mit?|supergri



Immer, jeden!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ehrlich jetzt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt?



Quatsch, ich schreibs dir per PN.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Und dann Setzkescher?
Für die Aktion wurd ich letztens noch geteert und gefedert.#c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und dann Setzkescher?
> Für die Aktion wurd ich letztens noch geteert und gefedert.#c



Ach wat, die Leute teeren und federn gerne. Selbige kritische Personen gehen aber gerne in den Zoo, schenken der Tochter einen Käfig samt Meerschwein oder nutzen Karpfensäcke.

Bei uns ist das Hältern erlaubt, somit kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri zu dem Haufen! Waren doch bestimmt 10kg,oder?[/QUOTE]

Nee, eher 6 Kilogramm.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Schick 


Angelzeit? Method?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> 
> Angelzeit? Method?



Gestern mit dem Waggler, 3 Stunden ungefähr. Eine Startfütterung gesetzt von 10 Tennisbällen, danach nur noch mit der Schleuder Hanf/Weizen geschossen und Fische gefangen.

Heute ultra-light Feedern, selber Platz. Maden immer wieder ins Körbchen gepackt, auch Weizen gelegt, aber keine Chance, liegt der Köder stur auf Grund, nehmen die Bisse massiv ab. Auf Kleinfisch bleibt die Pose nach wie vor Nummer 1.

Ich will da aber nochmals Nachsteuern und Pickern, das Futter mit der Schleuder servieren. Vielleicht reagieren die Fische einfach auf Geräusch besser, ist je nach Gewässer etwas anders.


----------



## Seele (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ich hab das ganze OT mal aufgeräumt und bitte freundlich bleiben, seit doch alt genug.


----------



## fishhawk (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich hab das ganze OT mal aufgeräumt und bitte freundlich bleiben, seit doch alt genug.



Dafür gibt es die Mods hier #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Och die dicken Güstern hatte ich fast vergessen. Hoppla! Gabs auch einige von an der Elbe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Ja ne Matcheute brauch ich j für solche Zwecke auch noch. Wobei ich lieber Nachts auf Brassen gehe. Sonst hab ich hier einfach zu viel Kleinfisch.

Ach was erzähl ich da. Habe ja noch ne schicke alte Abu Garcia Match von meinem Vadda. Die mach ich demnächst mal fertig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Petri, schöne Schleien.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri, schöne Schleien.



Die Erste von Vier hatte ich verloren, war vom Gefühl her auch die Beste. Lässt sich wie nen kleine Weißfisch bis zum Kescher führen, schaut dann kurz raus, ich krieg nen Schreck, Top Speed und Ausschlitzer......

Manchmal sind die aber auch Komisch drauf. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Die hat dich gesehen und dachte sich "der sieht gefährlich aus" und hatn Abgang gemacht#c


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Hallo,


Petri !

Auf dem ersten Bild sah es fast so aus, als ob du mit dem Belly-Boat unterwegs warst.

So ne Plattform kostet aber wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Petri !
> ...



Liegt ungefähr gleichauf, die Box mit dem gesamten Zubehör geht auf 350 Euro. Einkaufspreis schwankt natürlich. Ich bin also sehr moderat unterwegs, brauche aber auch für meine Angelei idr. keine Raumstation.

Die großen Sitzkiepen mit allem Schnick-Schnack kosten dann fix mal über 700 Euro. Rechnet sich aber alles nicht, wenn du nicht mindestens alle 2 Wochen nen Wettkampf hast.


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Hallo,

bringt für diese Art der Angelei sicher Vorteile.

Live hab ich sowas noch nie gesehen. 

Bei uns hier gibt es keine Stipper-/Matchanglerszene. 

Weißfische gäbe es zwar genug, aber die werden eigentlich nur mit eher rustikalen Methoden zum Nahrungserwerb gefangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bringt für diese Art der Angelei sicher Vorteile.
> 
> ...



Von der Effektivität her ist man einfach etwas schneller, es ist auch mehr Komfort. Durch Anbauteile hast du eine gewisse Flexibilität. Ich kann bei Regen eine verschließbare Box einsetzen, beim Stippen ne Futterwanne mit Tisch, ich kann bei steinigem Boden den Feederarm justieren.

Ich fange aber ähnliche Mengen vom Stuhl aus, allerdings sind da gewisse Einschränkungen in Kauf zu nehmen. Steht alles Kreuz und Quer, muss ich viel rumfummeln, im Sommer kriecht mir das Viehzeug ins Futter.

Die wirklichen Vorteile kommen halt dann merkbar beim Angler an, wenn man im Wasser sitzen muss, das Fußpodest die Füße aber über Wasser hält. Gibt einige Gewässer, wo das nicht schadet. Auch an der Elbe ist es sicherlich von Vorteil, wenn man in den Steinen sitzt. Du kannst halt auf einem Packwerk keine Futterschalen geradlinig Platzieren. Bei Maden und Co. haut dir alles dann ab, wegen der Neigung, falls du überhaupt etwas aufstellen kannst.

Hat einfach diverse/viele positive Aspekte.







Beispielsweise an diesem See, da muss ich im Regelfall auch mal ins Wasser um an den Schilfkanten zu Angeln. Mit Stuhl geht das einfach nicht mehr. Mit Gummistiefeln und Kiepe sitze ich dann Perfekt und habe alles Griffbereit. Fußpodest kann dann alternativ auch ran, brauche ich aber persönlich eher selten, weil ich gerne im Wasser paddel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



> Ich fange aber ähnliche Mengen vom Stuhl aus, allerdings sind da gewisse  Einschränkungen in Kauf zu nehmen. Steht alles Kreuz und Quer, muss ich  viel rumfummeln




Das nervt mich auch immer


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Hallo,



> Von der Effektivität her ist man einfach etwas schneller, es ist auch mehr Komfort.



Das mit dem Komfort würde mich da mehr überzeugen.

Wäre für mich persönlich  z.B. beim Schleienangeln aber zu viel Aufwand und Geschleppe. 

Aber für nen "echten" Friedfischprofi sicher ne feine Sache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt aber drauf an, wie man auf Schleien ansitzt. Ich nutze aktive Methoden und fange meine Fische immer im Zeitraum von 4 Stunden, beim Feedern, Pickern, Wagglern und im allgemeinen Matchen.

Würde ich die Bisse aussitzen und mir den ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen, wäre ein Stuhl sicher besser. Alleine der Rückenlehne wegen. 

Geschleppe ist aber falsch und das Märchen der Neuzeit. Ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln, samt Kiepe.


----------



## allegoric (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kommt aber drauf an, wie man auf Schleien ansitzt. Ich nutze aktive Methoden und fange meine Fische immer im Zeitraum von 4 Stunden, beim Feedern, Pickern, Wagglern und im allgemeinen Matchen.
> 
> Würde ich die Bisse aussitzen und mir den ganzen Tag Zeit nehmen, wäre ein Stuhl sicher besser. Alleine der Rückenlehne wegen.
> 
> Geschleppe ist aber falsch und das Märchen der Neuzeit. Ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln, samt Kiepe.



Wie bekommste denn das ganze Gerödel aufs Bike?


----------



## fishhawk (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Hallo,



> Ich nutze aktive Methoden und fange meine Fische immer im Zeitraum von 4 Stunden,



Sieht bei mit ähnlich aus.

Aktive Methoden ggf. auch mit Stellenwechsel, je nach Sachlage.

Hab ein Rutenfutteral und nen Eimer mit Ködern/tackle dabei, der dient dann gleich als Sitzgelegenheit.

Fürs Fahrrad sind mir die Anfahrten zu weit, dafür muss ich aber ein größeres Stück laufen.  Da ich meist sehr versteckt in kleinen Lücken sitze, wäre ein Fahrrad da auch etwas hinderlich.

Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung wie umfangreich deine Sitzkiepe ist. Auf den Bildern wirkt das schon sehr umfangreich, aber wenn du das mit dem Fahrrad transportierst, werd ich es wohl ziemlich überschätzen.

Für mich momentan noch keine Option, aber wer weiß, vielleicht komme ich doch noch mal auf den Geschmack, wenn ich sowas mal live bewundern kann.

Für nen Profi wie dich sicher ne super Sache.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Fürs Fahrrad sind mir die Anfahrten zu weit, dafür muss ich aber ein größeres Stück laufen.  Da ich meist sehr versteckt in kleinen Lücken sitze, wäre ein Fahrrad da auch etwas hinderlich.



Gut, man muss dazu auch schreiben, das ich alles was ich brauche im Umkreis von 3 Kilometer habe. Elbe, samt Nebenfluss, Hafen, Baggerlöcher, Elblöcher, Teiche, da brauchst du auch nicht mit dem Auto fahren. Ich bin in 5 Minuten vor Ort. Du hast auch den Vorteil mit dem Gerödel direkt zum Platz zu kommen, deswegen sitze ich auch an Angelstellen, wo andere natürlich nicht hinschleppen würden.

Im Endeffekt kannst du aber vom Stuhl aus alles genauso machen. Den Fisch interessiert es nicht die Bohne, worauf der Angler sitzt. Die Futterpräsentation nebst Spot sind relevant. Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks, kein Ausdruck von Kompetenz.



> Wie bekommste denn das ganze Gerödel aufs Bike?



Gepäckträger.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



> Gut, man muss dazu auch schreiben, das ich alles was ich brauche im  Umkreis von 3 Kilometer habe. Elbe, samt Nebenfluss, Hafen,  Baggerlöcher, Elblöcher, Teiche, da brauchst du auch nicht mit dem Auto  fahren. Ich bin in 5 Minuten vor Ort.


 /igno.|krach:




:q:q:q Kleiner Spaß. Du hast es echt gut. Kommst gleich nach zokker...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Da haste keine Chance für nen Foto..... :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

#6
Wenn deine Körperhaltung für den Teddy ein Zeichen ala "Chef will schmusen" darstellt - haste in dem Moment verloren! 
Mein Labrador hat das auch ganz gut gekonnt :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> #6
> Wenn deine Körperhaltung für den Teddy ein Zeichen ala "Chef will schmusen" darstellt - haste in dem Moment verloren!
> Mein Labrador hat das auch ganz gut gekonnt :m



Kommst du auch nicht drum herum, er ist ja auch generell neugierig und eine Plötze hatte er sich gar zum "Sofort-Verzehr" aus dem Setzkescher geschnappt. Dann war kurz Ruhe.

Sowas muss ein Hundehalter aber akzeptieren, war ja ein gemeinsamer Ausflug. :q


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Sowas muss ein Hundehalter aber akzeptieren, war ja ein gemeinsamer Ausflug. :q



Jupp - ich sach da bloß: Labrador vs anfüttern mit Wurfrohr..... 

War ein etwas längerer Lernprozess (für beide Seiten) :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Jupp - ich sach da bloß: Labrador vs anfüttern mit Wurfrohr.....
> 
> War ein etwas längerer Lernprozess (für beide Seiten) :m



Im Tierheim waren sie mit meinem Hund vor der Übernahme täglich apportieren. Das Fiasko beim Angeln musste ich auch ne Lange Zeit ertragen, wenn er wie ein Irrer umhergesprungen ist. Da will er die Pose, den Ball, alles halt was geworfen wird.

Mittlerweile ist das einigermaßen raus, am Fußballplatz vorbeigehen ohne Leine ist aber keine gute Idee. :g|supergri


----------



## gründler (9. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Beißt anscheinend ganz gut wir sind seit heute*Weltmeister*....


#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



gründler schrieb:


> Beißt anscheinend ganz gut wir sind seit heute*Weltmeister*....
> 
> 
> #h



Die Jungs waren Stippen, ich hatte den Waggler im Einsatz. 2 Stunden habe ich auf der falschen Bahn geangelt, mich dann versetzt und innerhalb der letzten 3 Stunden noch rundum 40 Rotaugen fangen können. 

Weltmeisterlich sind die Plötzen aber auch, im Verlegen ihrer Fressrouten. |krach:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Meine Uhr, meine Brille, meine Mädels.


Sorry aber.... #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Meine Uhr, meine Brille, meine Mädels.
> 
> 
> Sorry aber.... #6



Wer hat, der Kann. #6


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Nabend Fantastic,
 ein herzliches Petri zum bunten Korb! Der frische Schmiss am Schwanz von der Tinca- waren das unsere gefiederten Freunde, Meister Esox, oder was mit Haaren?





tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Meine Uhr, meine Brille, meine Mädels.
> Sorry aber.... #6


 
 ..das top chique Roseanne-Flannelhemd zerstreut jeden Verdacht auf Angeberei |supergri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nabend Fantastic,
> ein herzliches Petri zum bunten Korb! Der frische Schmiss am Schwanz von der Tinca- waren das unsere gefiederten Freunde, Meister Esox, oder was mit Haaren?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte diese Wunde eine Weile begutachtet, wollte auch ein Foto machen, aber die Kamera war leer. Konnte nur 3 Poserbilder in den Kasten bringen, dann war der Saft weg.

Könnte ein Vogel gewesen sein, allerdings war die Wunde eher deströs, breit und weniger wie ein Loch, mehr als hätte jemand rausgerissen, denn gehackt. An einer Seite waren Einschläge wie von einem Raubfisch, auf der anderen Seite nicht.

Kormorane hatte ich die letzten Ansitze (5x auf 4 Wochen verteilt) nicht gesehen, muss aber nichts heißen. Ich konnte aber auch einen Fischadler (?) sehen, der im Sturzflug Fische fangen wollte. 

Ich hab ne ganze Weile überlegt, ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung welcher Predator das war. Mein Tipp:

Hechtkopffischkormoranadler


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> Hechtkopffischkormoranadler


 Die haben wir hier auch. Wird bestimmt mal Fisch des Jahres.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



Minimax schrieb:


> Die haben wir hier auch. Wird bestimmt mal Fisch des Jahres.



Irgendwer wird schon irgendwas erfinden, um irgendwo irgendwie etwas zu schützen. Ich mache schon mal nen Wiki-Eintrag für den neuen Prädator fertig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

War vorhin am kleinen Bach (3m breit, z. Z. ca knapp 1m tief) und habe u.a. mehrere Giebel(!) bis 25cm gefangen. Hatte ich vorher noch nie. Zwar keine richtigen "Küchenfische", aber interessant fand es ich dennoch.


----------



## Minimax (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



D1985 schrieb:


> War vorhin am kleinen Bach (3m breit, z. Z. ca knapp 1m tief) und habe u.a. mehrere Giebel(!) bis 25cm gefangen. Hatte ich vorher noch nie. Zwar keine richtigen "Küchenfische", aber interessant fand es ich dennoch.



Petri zu den Giebelnausmbach! #6Es ist immer schön, ne neue Spezies zu fangen- Bei mir sind ohnehin alle Fische Küchenfische. Da hab ich nämlich ein wunderbares Fischartenposter hängen, und jede neue Spezies wird erstmal fett angekreuzt|wavey:


----------



## Tobias85 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*



D1985 schrieb:


> War vorhin am kleinen Bach (3m breit, z. Z. ca knapp 1m tief) und habe u.a. mehrere Giebel(!) bis 25cm gefangen. Hatte ich vorher noch nie. Zwar keine richtigen "Küchenfische", aber interessant fand es ich dennoch.



Da schau mal einer an - immer für ne Überraschung gut, unsere "Kleinen"...Petri :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

So eine Fischkarte habe ich auch hängen. Es fehlen nur noch 3 Arten, dann bin ich durch mit den heimischen Fischen.

War allerdings eine Überraschung...in den letzten Jahren sonst nur an Weissfischen Rotaugen, Döbel oder mal eine Rotfeder raus geholt. Besatz kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen...kamen wohl von der Weser hoch. Ein dicker Döbel schnappte übrigens auch nach dem Köder kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche...ging aber sofort wieder ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2018*

Damit wäre alles geklärt. Pinkies WTF


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Kauli11 (3. Oktober 2018)

Titel: " Der mit den Brassen kuschelt."

Petri, schöne Strecke.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2018)

Hier noch schnell die Story dazu, das war heute nen richtig anspruchsvolles Angeln! (von meinem FB Kanal Copy-Paste, ich bin Faul)


Einen wunderschönen Feiertag wünsche euch allen meine Freunde, ich hoffe ihr habt den Tag der deutschen Brasseneinheit auch so genossen wie ich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







️

Nach meinen kleinen Brassen gestern zwickte es mich. Das konnte ich so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen, also schnürte ich das gleiche Paket wie gestern, allerdings mit Weizen/Hanf und einer langen Rute als Notoption in der Rückhand.

Da fahre ich an eine andere Stelle des Gewässers und schnell folgte die Ernüchterung. Bäume vom starken Wind der Tage fielen auf den Weg. Kein durchkommen. Also nahm ich den Angelplatz direkt vor der Nase. Es sollte ja ein sonniger Tag ohne Regen werden. Während ich am aufbauen war, fing es an zu Pissen wie aus Eimern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




️
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








️

Klitschnass hingesetzt, durchgeatmet, da kommen die blauen Wolken samt tollem Sonnenschein durch und das Mitten ins Gesicht. Ich konnte nicht mal mehr die Feederspitze sehen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich so dermaßen die Schnauze voll, das ich mich durch die ganzen umgestürzten Bäume durchknüppelte, um an die Querseite des Sees zu kommen.

Wieder alles aufgebaut und fix die kurze Bahn ins Visier genommen. Nach einer Stunde lediglich ein einziges Rotauge. Ich war schon ein bisschen am Weinen, da packte ich mir die zweite Rute aus dem Futteral und nahm das Elend in Kauf mich auf dem Schlamm austoben zu müssen.

Das ist nicht nur ne Scheiss Angelei, es muss auch technisch richtig gemacht werden. Auf 40 Metern fand ich Fadenalgen auf der Pampe, also Schnur eingeklippt, besser als nichts. Ich hab gestern ja schon geschrieben gehabt, das es auf der ganzen Fläche des Sees abseits der Uferkante einfach nichts gibt. Heute durch Zufall beim ersten Wurf wenigstens etwas gefunden! (einfach Glück) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Trotz 4 Meter tiefem Wasser und einer recht großen Distanz bleibt aber keine Wahl bei den Korbgewichten. 20 Gramm und nicht ein Gramm schwerer, sonst steckt man bis zum Hals in der Scheis.....

Eine weitere Stunde war vergangen, ich hatte an nichts mehr geglaubt und schon überlegt an welchem Baum ich den Strick anbaue, da RAPPELT es in der Spitze. Yo, das war wie nen Klatscher ins Gesicht, anstelle einen Anhieb zu setzen bin ich fast von der Kiepe gepurzelt.

Ich konnte in den letzten beiden Stunden noch 7 gute Brassen fangen, 2 davon richtig schön XXL. Die ersten 4 Bisse hatte ich alle versaut, da musste ich erst anpassen.

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, was für ein Feiertag und meine ersten Erfolge an diesem Pott auf dichtem Schlamm. Ich hab da schon ne finstere Idee die ganze Nummer wesentlich effektiver zu gestalten.

Wart ihr Angeln?


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Oktober 2018)

Petri und Glückwunsch zum Happy End!


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2018)

Petri, lieber Fantastic. Wirklich schöne Fische unter schweren Bedingungen. Auch wenns schwer fällt, gib doch mal ein wenig von deiner Futtermixweisheit preis-
Paniermehl solo wird in deinem Körbchen ja wohl nicht gewesen sein?
Jedenfalls ein toller Korb!
Und klar war ich angeln am Einheitstage, nur leider Steht noch eine Kluft zwischen mir und den Fischen- ich müßte sie halt da abholen wo sie stehen, nur leider
erschweren radikal überhängende Bäume und antidemokratische Krautfahnen den Dialog,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri, lieber Fantastic. Wirklich schöne Fische unter schweren Bedingungen. Auch wenns schwer fällt, gib doch mal ein wenig von deiner Futtermixweisheit preis-
> Paniermehl solo wird in deinem Körbchen ja wohl nicht gewesen sein?
> Jedenfalls ein toller Korb!
> Und klar war ich angeln am Einheitstage, nur leider Steht noch eine Kluft zwischen mir und den Fischen- ich müßte sie halt da abholen wo sie stehen, nur leider
> ...



Das genaue Rezept möchte ich natürlich nicht verraten, weil da auch ne genormte Menge Arbeit hinter steckt. 

Der Mix basiert auf einer mittelbindigen Struktur, ist Süß und schwer. Löst sich relativ schnell aus dem Korb bei normalem Anpressen (15 Sekunden ungefähr). Wolkt durch das Einwirken von Fischen stark, was an den Grundsubstanzen liegt. Ist aber nicht aktiv, bringt nur den Effekt, wenn die Fische fressen oder mit den Flossen reinschlagen. Die Idee dahinter ist einfach nen Fressrausch auszulösen. Der Clou ist, das viele Futtersorten für Aktivität oft auf Schwebteile setzen oder schlicht trocken gefischt werden, da verliert man aber auf dem Weg zum Boden (Absinkzeit ca. 7 Sekunden Heute) viel Futter, was natürlich alles anlockt, vorallem aber sehr kleine Rotaugen/Rotfedern. Bringt man ein wirksames Futter auf den Boden und lässt es erst dort arbeiten, spricht man natürlich Brassenmütter und Schleiengroßväter an.

Geruch war im Gegensatz zum Geschmack aber eher herber Natur. Zugaben waren nebst Maden, Hanf, Weizen auch rote und gelbe Partikel. Ich hatte noch 100 Gramm geschroteten, im heißen Wasser weich gewordenen Maisschrot untergemischt. Also sehr Nährwertig. Die Partikel bis auf dem Schrot gebe ich nur ins Körbchen bei. Füttere ich den Mix so, habe ich immer eine gute Basis für kleine und mittlere Fische, während ich mit den Beigaben in meinen Köderboxen dann bei Bedarf die großen Fische selektiere.


----------



## Minimax (3. Oktober 2018)

Toll erklärt, vielen Dank dafür Und klar soll die genaue Rezetur geheim bleiben, aber zu erklären nicht nur wie man etwas macht, sondern auch warum, das ist wichtig und hilft
Kollegen weiter und ist echter Mehrwert. Danach lasst uns immer streben!
hg Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Toll erklärt, vielen Dank dafür Und klar soll die genaue Rezetur geheim bleiben, aber zu erklären nicht nur wie man etwas macht, sondern auch warum, das ist wichtig und hilft
> Kollegen weiter und ist echter Mehrwert. Danach lasst uns immer streben!
> hg Minimax



Dann streben wir hier aber ziemlich solo.


----------



## Minimax (4. Oktober 2018)

Ist leider auch ne Wahrheit. Andrerseits zeigt der Ukel schwache Lebenszechen. Herrjemineh, ich glaub im Moment kommts echt auf die User an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist leider auch ne Wahrheit. Andrerseits zeigt der Ukel schwache Lebenszechen. Herrjemineh, ich glaub im Moment kommts echt auf die User an.



Och, ich meine mal, das Friedfischangeln/der Bereich hier seit je her Stiefmütterlich behandelt war und entsprechend jetzt aussieht. Du brauchst ja nicht mal mehr etwas an Themen schreiben, reagiert niemand drauf. Das Angeln abseits von Karpfen und Raubfisch steht halt nicht im Zeitgeist. Aber who cares?! Hat mich ja bis heute auch nicht abgehalten Dinge zu Posten. Da kommen auch wieder andere Tage.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Oktober 2018)

Bin zwar Raubfischangler,aber vor längerer Zeit ging mir dieser Brassen ,beim Barschpilken, in 16m Tiefe ,auf den kleinen Pilker.
Was meint ihr Spezis,was könnte der ungefähr gewogen haben.? Das Foto ist auch nicht besonders toll,der Fisch war 76cm. lang.


----------



## Finke20 (6. Oktober 2018)

Schöner Brocken, also bei der Größe würde ich so um die 5 Kg sagen.
Den geräuchert ein Gedicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.Ja da habe ich von einem älteren Angelkumpel schon einen 
kleinen"Einlauf" bekommen ,weil ich den nicht mitgebracht habe.Er hätte den auch sehr gerne 
geräuchert.Auf jeden Fall war das der größte Brassen,den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## boot (6. Oktober 2018)

Bei der Größe sorgt der Brasse für reichlich Nachwuchs, das ist doch auch was schönes .Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Oktober 2018)

Petri,super Brasse.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Oktober 2018)

Still Breaming


----------



## Minimax (7. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Still Breaming



Bream on, Breamer!


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2018)

Na Petri.
Hast doch nen schönen Brassentanz hingelegt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bream on, Breamer!





hanzz schrieb:


> Na Petri.
> Hast doch nen schönen Brassentanz hingelegt.



Die werden mich in den nächsten 4 Wochen auch nicht mehr los. Ich kam heute leider viel zu Spät ans Wasser, dann Angelkollegen getroffen und nicht mehr so konsequent gefischt. Ich will nicht wissen, was da noch hätte kommen können. Definitiv beackere ich diesen fruchtbaren Boden des Öfteren. Ich hab da heute auch nicht unweit meines Spots so komische Fische mit Barteln gesehen, da ahne ich doch schon was.


----------



## Forelle74 (7. Oktober 2018)

Ich war am Freitag kurz draußen und wollte die neue Rute bisl testen.
Eigentlich war ich auf Räuber aus.
Petri allen Fän
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 gern
Schöne Brassen


----------



## greenRiver (8. Oktober 2018)

Hab mal ne Frage: Warum benutzt ihr eigentlich Setzkecher. Ist das nicht unnötiger Stress für den Fisch anstatt wenn man ihn einfach direkt zurück setzt? Wenn man die Fische mitnehmen würde könnte ich es ja gerade so noch versteh, aber nicht wenn man sie eh zurück setzt.

Ich komme einfach nicht auf den Sinn


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2018)

greenRiver schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage: Warum benutzt ihr eigentlich Setzkecher. Ist das nicht unnötiger Stress für den Fisch anstatt wenn man ihn einfach direkt zurück setzt? Wenn man die Fische mitnehmen würde könnte ich es ja gerade so noch versteh, aber nicht wenn man sie eh zurück setzt.
> 
> Ich komme einfach nicht auf den Sinn



Warum geht eine Frau ins Solarium im Sommer? Wieso fährt jemand schneller, als er müsste? Warum nutzen Angler Drillinge? Wieso hat der Papst Eier, obwohl er keinen Sex haben darf? Warum, wieso, weshalb? Ohne dir nahe Treten zu wollen: Woher willst du eigentlich wissen, das ich keinen Fisch mitgenommen habe? Wieso sollte ich Fische nach dem Drill nicht hältern, was laut Airlinghaus gar besser in Punkto Mortalität ist?

Und am Ende des Tages: Du musst den Sinn meiner Handlungen nicht verstehen, sei mal nen bisschen Kollegial und freue dich für mich.


----------



## greenRiver (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich freue mich doch für dich. Ich sehe du fängst oft gute Fische und das ist ja auch wunderbar. Ich habe lediglich ein Frage zu einer Sache gestellt, die ich nicht verstanden habe. Kann man da nicht ganz normal drauf Antworten? Das war auch absolut nicht wertend gemeint, sondern lediglich eine Frage die bei mir aufgekommen ist. Da habe ich wohl ausvershen einen wunden Punkt bei dir erwischt. Sorry!

Jetzt noch lediglich interessehalber: Hast du denn einen dieser Fische mitgenommen? 

VG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2018)

greenRiver schrieb:


> Ich freue mich doch für dich. Ich sehe du fängst oft gute Fische und das ist ja auch wunderbar. Ich habe lediglich ein Frage zu einer Sache gestellt, die ich nicht verstanden habe. Kann man da nicht ganz normal drauf Antworten? Das war auch absolut nicht wertend gemeint, sondern lediglich eine Frage die bei mir aufgekommen ist. Da habe ich wohl ausvershen einen wunden Punkt bei dir erwischt. Sorry!
> 
> Jetzt noch lediglich interessehalber: Hast du denn einen dieser Fische mitgenommen?
> 
> VG



Wenn du "unnötiger Stress", direkt zurücksetzen, "wenn Mitnehmen" anführst, ist das doch absolut wertend? Klar reagiere ich da so, weil du mir alles schlechte Unterstellst und dein Tenor gegenüber Setzkescher äußerst negativ klingt. 

Ich habe 2 Brassen mitgenommen, jene aus der goldenen Mitte, weder Groß, noch zu klein, also das, was nach dem Hältern als Sinnvoll erachtet werden konnte.


----------



## Xianeli (8. Oktober 2018)

Nicht streiten hier, alles wird gut 

Empfand die Frage jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.

Ich benutze ebenfalls öfter den Setzkescher da ich gerne am Ende entscheide und nicht direkt. Ich kann wegen verschiedener privaten Faktoren nie sagen wie lang meine Session wird. Sollte ich spontan aufbrechen müssen sehe ich meinen Tagesfang direkt vor mir und kann überlegen was mit kann und was wieder ins Wasser darf. 

Soll jeder handhaben wie er will. Finde am Setzkescher nichts negatives solange vernünftige Möglichkeiten zur Nutzung gegeben sind. Hab da schon andere gesehen die das Ding bei 50cm flach über die Länge halb im Wasser liegen haben  da sieht die Sache dann schon anders aus


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Nicht streiten hier, alles wird gut
> 
> Empfand die Frage jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.
> 
> ...



Dann muss man aber auch seine Terminologie entsprechend anpassen. Wenn ich Stress, Sinn und andere Schlagwörter einbringe, entwickelt das immer einen nachhaltigen negativen Touch. Es gibt zig Gründe, warum ich einen Setzkescher nutzen kann.

 Arlinghaus schrieb ja ne Abhandlung darüber, das nach einem Drill eine Zeit des Erholens dem Fisch durchaus einzuräumen ist und man so die Rate der Sterblichkeit reduziert. Setze ich meine Fänge nach 5 Stunden hältern zurück, sind sie alle vollkommen Vital und drehen sofort Richtung Seemitte ab, keiner Kippt zur Seite außerhalb meiner Reichweite um. Sowas passiert bei Brassen gerne mal, wenn man sofort zurücksetzt und nicht selten dann auf 10 Metern Entfernung. Dann bin ich aus dem Rennen was meine Handlungsfähigkeit angeht.

Es kann aber auch in der selektiven Entnahme, schlichter Unsicherheit gegenüber dem Bedarf oder den weiteren möglichen gefangenen Größen sein. Ich kann aber auch nur ein Foto machen wollen. Who cares?! Den Fischen geht es nicht schlechter. Es gab Zeiten, da wurden sie einfach in einen Eimer geworfen, jetzt haben wir Netze von 3,50 Metern bei 50 Zentimeter Durchmesser (!!!). Was am Ende des Tages noch?

Vom Drilling zum Einzelhaken, vom Widerhaken zum Schonhaken, von Geflecht nur noch zu Mono, von Anfüttern zu Fütterungsverbot, von Zelten zu keinem Nachtangeln. Genau deswegen reagiere ich bei diesem Thema so Dünnhäutig, weil schlicht am Ende alles Verboten werden könnte, wenn ich ständig das Wohl des Fisches in den Vordergrund stelle. Angeln steht diesem Punkt egal wie ich es drehe entgegen. Wir sind mittlerweile so verdammt gut im Umgang mit Fischen, man könnte auch einfach mal die Sache von der anderen Seite sehen......


----------



## gründler (8. Oktober 2018)

Moin

Die Brassen bilden zur zeit in fast allen größeren Gewässern große Schwärme und wenn man sein Handwerk versteht und weiß wo die Schwärme stehen kann man in 3 Std ""Profihaftes"" Stippen auch mal richtig gut zuschlagen.........ich hatte heute nen ganz guten Drilltag auf der Rive....geschätzt war'n es so 40-50kg Brassen und paar Plötzen um 40cm.Ach und der Setzi ist 5m x 55cm davon gab es 2 Stk.


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2018)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> geschätzt war'n es so 40-50kg Brassen und paar Plötzen um 40cm



unfassbar, herzliches Petri zur fetten Beute!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin sprachlos beim Anblick schöner Strecken und dieser Setzkescher voll Brassen lässt mich staunen.

Ich habe als Steppke begeistert an Wettfischen teilgenommen und würde es heute noch tun, wenn in Deutschland nicht so ein verkrampften Umgang damit hätte.

Wenn die meisten Angler eben herausragende Fische in die Kamera halten, sind es bei den Friedfischanglern gerne mal die Masse der gefangenen Fische und das ist doch auch in Ordnung.

Und der Setzkescher ist dafür das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Xianeli (8. Oktober 2018)

@gründler Ein großes Petri. Ähnlich sieht es im Herbst in unserem Gewässer aus. Da ziehst du eine nach der anderen raus und der Setzkescher quillt über. Das macht richtig laune 

Stimmt schon FF. Egal worum es geht es dreht sich mitlerweile alles nurnoch übers Wohlergehen der Fische. Wo das ganze hinführt sieht man ja leider immer wieder an den Vorschriften etc. 


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir sind mittlerweile so verdammt gut im Umgang mit Fischen, man könnte auch einfach mal die Sache von der anderen Seite sehen......



da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Da hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Das schlimme daran: Es wird immer einen geben dem das nicht gut genug ist. Manchmal frage ich mich wofür es überhaupt Regeln gibt wenn ich ständig doof angemacht werde weil seine Moralvorstellung eine andere ist  geht scheinbar nurnoch darum.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> @gründler
> da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Da hast du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Das schlimme daran: Es wird immer einen geben dem das nicht gut genug ist. Manchmal frage ich mich wofür es überhaupt Regeln gibt wenn ich ständig doof angemacht werde weil seine Moralvorstellung eine andere ist  geht scheinbar nurnoch darum.



Die Frage ist doch, wo das hinführen soll. Heute echauffieren sie sich über den Setzkescher, morgen ist es der Drilling. Da wird keine Knospe weit gedacht. Ich kenne Menschen, welche geflochtene Schnur als schädlich für den Fisch des straffen Drills willen erachten. Diese Quittung kriegen Raubfischangler irgendwann beispielsweise. Es ist komischerweise immer das verkehrt was andere machen. Anstatt einfach mal die Backen zu halten wird daraus immer Angler gegen Angler die Konsequenz sein.


----------



## Xianeli (8. Oktober 2018)

Mal abwarten worauf "Wir" noch alle zusteuern. Was Vorschriften anbelangt kann es mich ja ohnehin fast nicht schlimmer treffen. Ein komplettes Angelverbot wäre hier die letzte Konsequenz. Alles andere, von dir aufgeführte, darf ich hier ohnehin nicht 

Die Backen halten kann anscheinend eh niemand. Liegt wohl in der Natur sich gegenseitig ans Bein zu pinkeln  Leider werden darunter alle leiden.


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2018)

Ist glaube ich eine Spezialeigenschaft unserer Debattenkultur. Und nicht nur was angeln betrifft. Wir sind jederzeit bereit inkorrektes Verhalten zu Monieren, Missstände anzuprangern, den Finger in die Wunde zu legen, Ein Umdenken einzufordern etc. Das alles aus der oberlehrerhaften Höhe unserer moralischen Überlegenheit. Das macht die Menschen zwischen Nordsee, Alpen, Rhein und Oder in aller Welt so beliebt und wohlgelitten. Selbst unsere Fernsehkrimis haben in erster Linie den Zweck, den Zuschauer zu erziehen und über gesellschaftliche Missstände zu unterrichten, deshalb sin sie auch so spannend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich eine Spezialeigenschaft unserer Debattenkultur. Und nicht nur was angeln betrifft. Wir sind jederzeit bereit inkorrektes Verhalten zu Monieren, Missstände anzuprangern, den Finger in die Wunde zu legen, Ein Umdenken einzufordern etc. Das alles aus der oberlehrerhaften Höhe unserer moralischen Überlegenheit. Das macht die Menschen zwischen Nordsee, Alpen, Rhein und Oder in aller Welt so beliebt und wohlgelitten



Ich hatte so ein Gespräch mit einem Raubfischangler, als ich gerade Brassen angeln war. Komischerweise kommt diese moralische Kultur der absoluten Erhabenheit und Paragraphenreiterei gerade aus den älteren Generationen zum Tragen. In Vorständen, Verbänden, im Alltag, diese Regelscheißer und immer mit dem Finger im Regelbuch lauernden Sonderheiten kenne ich so sonst nicht. Die jetzige Generation will nur Angeln, ist sehr ordentlich mit dem Fisch unterwegs, will Handlungsfreiheit und mehr Verantwortung.

Darüber schwebt eine Glocke alter Männer, die zu Jederzeit die Spielregeln aufstellen wollen. Selten Kompromissbereit und immer darauf bedacht im Führungsgehorsam sich geradlinig nach Vorschrift zu beweisen. Jüngere Leute freuen sich, was für nen toller Kescher voller Fisch, ältere Sittenwächter monieren nicht selten sofort (die Jungs mit den lebenden Köfis oft HAHA). Die Mitzwanziger bringen Angeln in Youtube und allen Medien vorwärts, stellen das Hobby mehr in den Vordergrund. Die Älteren? Macht die Kameras aus! Versteckt euch! Die Kriegen uns sonst! Haltet still!

Kann man mir sagen was man will, das ist doch kein Zufall.


----------



## greenRiver (8. Oktober 2018)

@FsntasticFishing, du bist mir vielleicht ne Nase. Ich habe lediglich nach Gründen gefragt, warum man einen Setzkecher benutzt, und meine Gründe genannt, warum ich keinen nutze. Was du da alles hinein interpretierst ist echt erstaunlich. Wenn ich ehrlich bin muss ich sagen, dass ich ein bisschen Mitleid mit dir habe. Wenn dich solche Kleinigkeiten schon so aus der Fassung bringen möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie du im echten Leben tickst...

@all Ich habe lediglich eine Frage bezüglich Setzkechern gestellt. Ich möchte da gar nicht dagegen sprechen und schon gar nicht fordere ich ein Verbot. Da habe ich überhaupt kein Interesse dran. Was mich interessiert hat waren die Gründe warum man einen benutzt. Die habt ihr mir jetzt auch zu genüge geliefert und sie sind für mich völlig nachvollziehbar. Also alles bestens ich wollte niemanden angreifen.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2018)

greenRiver schrieb:


> @FsntasticFishing, du bist mir vielleicht ne Nase. Ich habe lediglich nach Gründen gefragt, warum man einen Setzkecher benutzt, und meine Gründe genannt, warum ich keinen nutze. Was du da alles hinein interpretierst ist echt erstaunlich. Wenn ich ehrlich bin muss ich sagen, dass ich ein bisschen Mitleid mit dir habe. Wenn dich solche Kleinigkeiten schon so aus der Fassung bringen möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie du im echten Leben tickst...



Ich hab dich nicht mal damit gemeint. 

Das hatten wir doch vorher schon abgehakt und ich hatte dir meine Gründe erläutert. Es geht hier um allgemeine überempfindliche Haltungen gegenüber dem Fisch und der Behandlung der Beute. Wir sind doch schon so Vorbildlich, was am Ende noch?! Den Rest klemmen wir uns mal, ich sitze vor dem Comptuer tief entspannt und zufrieden. Wir Diskutieren hier, um jemanden aus der Fassung über das Internet der Neuzeit zu bringen brauchst schon ein bisschen mehr. Also wünsche ich dir einen schönen Abend, alles halb so wild.


----------



## gründler (8. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Petris.

Wie gesagt wer gute Gewässer zur Verfügung hat mit großen Brassenschwärmen und die Schwärme jetzt findet der kann wie ich heute Sternstunden erleben.

Ich hatte im ca 3min takt ne Brasse drauf,die Staubsauger standen so aufn Futter das ich alle 30min 5-7 Kugeln nachlegen konnte.Ca 15 Stk. sind im Drill ausgestiegen und etliche kurz nachdem Anhieb dran gehabt und sofort weg.Die größte hatte ca 4,5 kg der durchschnitt lag bei 2kg. Die bisse waren aber extrem Spitz und sehr vorsichtig,man merkt das die kalten Nächte jetzt auch die beißerei verlangsamen.

Top Köder waren Eisenia Fotida und 2 -3 Maden vor, auf einen 8er Kurzschenkligen Hajabusa Haken auf 18er Mono durchgehend,ohne Vorfach direkt gebunden,das ganze an einer 1gr. Pose an einer Drennan Ultra Light Matche in 4.20m,Vollparabolisch.

Sollte es die nächste Zeit kälter werden wird es auch die Schwärme wieder versprengen und man wird wohl nicht mehr so gut fangen.

Also ran an Bach und die letzten tage nutzen.....


lg


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2018)

gründler schrieb:


> auf einen 8er Kurzschenkligen Hajabusa Haken auf 18er Mono durchgehend,ohne Vorfach direkt gebunden,das ganze an einer 1gr. Pose an einer Drennan Ultra Light Matche in 4.20m,Vollparabolisch.



Elegante, einfache Montage, sehr schön! Und die Haybusas mag ich auch sehr gerne für Tulipwürfel wegen dem großen Hakenbogen und sauscharf.

Edit: Also dieses Modell, im anhangbild in der Mitte, allerdings eher in 8-12
Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler


----------



## gründler (8. Oktober 2018)

Ja genau die hab ich heute gefischt,da ich wusste das viele große Brassen seit tagen da stehen, hab ich lieber auf nen 8er gesetzt,die fassen halt besser bei dickeren Lippen und so nen großer Klodeckel hat schon ordentliche.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo meine Freunde des feuchtfröhlichen Friedfischfischens,

heute hatte ich ein Erlebnis beim Angeln mit der Matchrute, was mir so noch nie passiert ist. Beim Ansitz auf Kleinfisch konnte ich Plötzen und Rotfedern in guter Frequenz überlisten, alles normal bis hier hin. Als ich dann einen Schwall und Bewegungen am Setzkescher registriete, wurde ich Misstrauisch. Meine Fische waren für diesen Krawall eindeutig zu klein. Da stand doch tatsächlich ein Hecht an den Maschen des Netzes im versuch die Fische zu attackieren! Der kleine Esox war vielleicht 40 Zentimeter lang, aber mutig wie ein Löwe. 

Er Hackte mit einer Intensität in das Material, das ich schnell einschreiten musste, sonst hätte der Knabe mir Löcher ins Netz geschnitten. Als ich einschritt, ergriff er sofort die Flucht. Ich war erstmal einige Minuten baff, sowas habe ich bis heute noch NIE erlebt. Ich musste auch überlegen, ob ich das überhaupt so Berichte, wer soll das denn bitte Glauben?

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Mit Restefutter bewaffnet, toten Maden, einem kleinen Crystall Waggler und viel Motivation im Gepäck steuerte ich einen kleinen Teich an. Eigentlich wollte ich im tieferen Wasser bessere Rotaugen fangen, nur steht das Kraut immer noch bis zur Decke des Tümpels. Ohne Alternative nach dem Loten nahm ich das 40 Zentimeter flache Wasser auf 10 bis 12 Meter Distanz in Angriff. 

Viele Bisse konnte ich verwerten, aber eine Selektion besserer Exemplare sollte mir nicht gelingen. Den Hanf ignorierten die Biester auch gekonnt. Am Ende war der Hund des Ausfluges willen glücklich und auch mir hatte das Angeln großen Spaß gemacht. Wir warten mal noch einige Wochen ab, dann greifen wir selbigen Spot erneut an, auf der Suche nach Silber.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. November 2018)

Ungefähr 20 Rotaugen dieser Größe, wobei das Foto wohl die beste Plötze des Tages beim Stippen an der Strömungskante war. Mit der 7 Meter Peitsche und 4 Gramm Schwimmer schleifend lassen 4 Maden präsentiert und stets Kontakt gehabt. War nur 2 Stunden unterwegs, um zu Testen, das es Gleich so pervers gut lief, konnte ich nicht ahnen. Akku der Kamera war obendrauf fast leer, was mich richtig geärgert hatte.....


----------



## Tobias85 (5. November 2018)

Ein dickes Petri!


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2018)

petri


----------



## Minimax (6. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> das es Gleich so pervers gut lief, konnte ich nicht ahnen. Akku der Kamera war obendrauf fast leer, was mich richtig geärgert hatte.....



Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, prächtig. Was wäre wohl, wenn Du mal die Kamera ganz vergisst?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein herzliches Petri, prächtig. Was wäre wohl, wenn Du mal die Kamera ganz vergisst?



Dann hätte ich Pech gehabt, obgleich ich da relativ entspannt nunmehr bin. Es sei die absolute World-Record-Bream geht ins Netz, dann hätte ich ein Dilemma. Handy ist nämlich auch nie nie nie dabei. Ich hab die Cam aber eigentlich immer aufgeladen. Wer konnte bitte damit rechnen, das ich beim Anstippen heute gleich mal so durch die Decke gehe? Das waren recht gute Fische......


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2018)

Hi,
hast du dir eigentlich mal den Edersee angesehen? Dort sind echt schöne Fänge (u.a. auch geniale Fänge von Brassen) möglich ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du dir eigentlich mal den Edersee angesehen? Dort sind echt schöne Fänge (u.a. auch geniale Fänge von Brassen) möglich ...



Ich habe eigentlich alles vor der Tür, was ich brauche. Ich fange ja auch des Öfteren hohe Gewichte an Brassen bis 40 Kilogramm ohne weiteres. Was mir fehlt sind eher Fischarten wie Giebel und Karausche, ferner ist mit Karpfen auch Essig. Wird nirgends richtig besetzt, weil die Elbe alles abräumt. Als Friedfischangler kann ich aber nicht meckern. Ich kann alles machen, was ich möchte und die Fischbestände sind zumindest solide. Keine holländischen Verhältnisse und keinesfalls herausragend, für meine Ansprüche reicht es aber auf ganzer Ebene. 

Zumal ich hier alles erst noch Kennenlerne, angle ja auch erst 1 Jahr in dieser Region. Da kommen sicherlich noch wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2018)

hatte bei dir einen anderen wohnort im Kopf! Das erklärt einiges. 
Wenn du mal lust hast, kannst dich mal melden. 
Der See ist schön und die Friedfische werden dort vernachlässigt!


----------



## Eitsch (12. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich konnte letzte Woche einen schönen Brassen in einem kleinen Stillgewässer fangen. 
Dieser hatte einen deutlichen Laichausschlag! Und das im November! 

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Laichen die Fische schon wieder? Das Wasser ist in Norddeutschland bisher zwar nicht kalt aber auch scon nicht mehr warm...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. November 2018)

Eitsch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich konnte letzte Woche einen schönen Brassen in einem kleinen Stillgewässer fangen.
> Dieser hatte einen deutlichen Laichausschlag! Und das im November!
> ...



Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das Männchen durchaus ein zweites Mal hormonell zu Höchstformen laufen, weil die Gewässer bei milden Temperaturen sehr auf Frühling deuten. Aber ehrlich gesagt:

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. November 2018)

2 größere Brassen, viele Ukelei, kleine Rapfen und Döbel, sowie eine Güster heute beim Wagglern im Hafen. Mit Höhen und Tiefen eine recht souveräne Session durchgelegt, obgleich mir erstens die Schnur von der Rolle gesprungen ist, zum anderen meine neuen Waggler ein doch seltsames Flugverhalten haben. Anstelle wie ein Pfeil zu fliegen, kippen sie zur Seite ab und diese Unwucht lässt sie gerne mal 3 Meter nach links oder rechts landen, was ich bei keinen Modellen bis Heute so erlebt habe (Stick Waggler vorgebleibt, sehr gut verarbeitet, aber komisch im Wurf)

Mit der Schleuder zuerst angefangen auf Distanz Partikel zu schießen, habe ich nur mit dem Ballmaker später Weizen ummantelt in Futter eingebracht, um den Kleinfischen irgendwie zu entkommen. Für 2 Stunden war das Ergebnis recht gut, ich denke, ich müsste meinen Buckel mal für eine ernsthafte Session etwas früher in Bewegung setzen.


----------



## Minimax (15. November 2018)

Petri zum bunten Korb, das hört sich doch alles sehr erfolgreich an, trotz der kurzen Dauer. Sehr schön auch der Hinweis zum Maggi. Könntest Du mal ein Bild des fraglihen Wagglers zeigen, bzw. einen Link dazu? Das Problem interessiert mich,
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri zum bunten Korb, das hört sich doch alles sehr erfolgreich an, trotz der kurzen Dauer. Sehr schön auch der Hinweis zum Maggi. Könntest Du mal ein Bild des fraglihen Wagglers zeigen, bzw. einen Link dazu? Das Problem interessiert mich,
> herzliche Grüße,
> Minimax



Ist schicke dir eine PN.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Dezember 2018)

11 Brassen auf Pinkies/Weizen beim Nachtfeedern. Wurde kälter als erwartet, die Ausbeute konnte sich aber sehen lassen!


----------



## Semmelmehl (5. Dezember 2018)

Na dazu mal Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Dezember 2018)

Petri Dank!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Dezember 2018)

Steigt der Angeldruck, nehme ich alles in Kauf. Regen, Wind, Schnee, Hagel, Sturm, Dunkelheit, Winter, alles Ideal um Weißfische zu Feedern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2018)

Petri Heil alter Kütfischspezi!


----------



## Pokolyt (13. Dezember 2018)

Vor 4 Wochen am Kiessee. 70cm, 1,6 kg.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2018)

Schöner Friedfisch!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Dezember 2018)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Vor 4 Wochen am Kiessee. 70cm, 1,6 kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 317280



Schöne Brasse!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Dezember 2018)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil alter Kütfischspezi!



Du Sack, hab ich jetzt beim zweiten mal Lesen verstanden!


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2018)

Petri allen Fängern.
Schöne Brasse FF!
Der Hecht hat sich verirrt.

Ich war letztes We auch noch draußen .
Habs auf Winter karpfen probiert.
Ein Fehlbiss eines größeren hatte ich verpasst.
Mit feiner Pose konnte ich noch einige schöne Rotfedern und Rotaugen überlisten.
Rotfedern haben mich ein bisschen gewundert um diese Jahreszeit.
Und diese Hat wohl schon ein Räuber bisl erwischt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Dezember 2018)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Schöne Brasse FF!
> Der Hecht hat sich verirrt.
> 
> ...



Muss ich mal an meinen Rotfederntümpeln abchecken, ob man sie in Frequenz überlisten kann. Generell ziehen sie sich bei Kälte ja schon recht stark zurück, größere Exemplare werden aber hier und da noch gefangen. Prinzipiell beangelt man sie im Winter aber wie die Rotaugen, oftmals stehen sie auch passiv recht dicht beieinander, wenn die Gewässer relativ klein sind.


----------



## phirania (13. Dezember 2018)

Werde es vor  Weihnachten auch noch mal versuchen bei mir am See.
Wassertiefe zwischen 1,50 und 1,80 Tiefe.
Da sollte man die Fische doch finden und zum fressen überreden.
Mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Werde es vor  Weihnachten auch noch mal versuchen bei mir am See.
> Wassertiefe zwischen 1,50 und 1,80 Tiefe.
> Da sollte man die Fische doch finden und zum fressen überreden.
> Mal schauen was geht.



Meiner Erfahrung nach die einfachsten und besten Gewässer für den Winter, weil du nicht so sehr tiefe Stellen suchen musst und die Fische gefühlt umtriebiger sind. Hab so einen Parktreich flacher Natur sehr intensiv befischt, da konntest du eigentlich immer und jederzeit etwas fangen.

Also ran an den Speck, da sollte was gehen!


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2018)

Hoffe doch das es sich lohnt.
Da ich bei den Themperaturen Probleme mit der Lunge habe.
Und froh bin mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen.
Petri an Alle die zum angeln  kommen.


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2018)

Petri zu Euren Fängen, und Danke fürs Einstellen,
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Hoffe doch das es sich lohnt.
> Da ich bei den Themperaturen Probleme mit der Lunge habe.
> Und froh bin mal wieder ans Wasser zu kommen.
> Petri an Alle die zum angeln  kommen.



Puuuh, dann würde ich definitiv ruhiger treten. Ich hab es eine Stunde im Gemisch aus Regen/Schnee/Wind/Hagel ausgehalten (Angelzeit insgesamt 3 Stunden), war aber nicht mehr konzentriert bei der Sache bei diesem Wetter. Das Schlaucht dann auch alles. Klar, ich war "Nachts" Feedern, da ist das nochmals schlimmer, aber auch am Tage ist das nicht so dolle. Dann lieber vor dem Computer sitzen bei einem warmen Tee!


----------

